# Capt. Nathan's Jetty Fun; Port O'Connor, TX. 10/16/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Another good day at the jetties despite the weather. After making 2 sets with no luck we found a bunch of pelicans and porpoises feeding and riding the current, we found our reds. It was almost as fast as you could drop a line in.


----------

